# baseboard heat cover



## SteveBman (Jan 17, 2010)

I recently removed some wood paneling from a bedroom in my home. When the paneling was installed it was installed before the baseboard heat was installed. My question is how can I remove the paneling from behind the baseboard heat cover? I have been able to remove the nails from the baseboard heat cover but the paneling is still not sliding out from behind it....it seems as if the paneling was nailed in right at the base near the floorboards and I have no way of completely removing the covers to access those nails. If I leave the paneling in there just behind the the covr than what is a good way of covering the 1/4 inch gap between the baseboard heat and the wall?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

aren't there screws you need to remove so as to move the baseboard?

got a picture?


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I am assuming this is hot water baseboard heat. Trim off the panelling at the top of the baseboard shell with a utility knife. Then add a moulding, cove or quarter round to cover the top edge. It's a pain to try and unhook all of the fin tube brackets and then work the shell out from behind. Putting it back in again is just as bad. Plus, if you do get it out and then get it reinstalled, the shell will set back the thickness of the panelling closer to the wall. That means you have to watch whether your fin tube can move back that distance as well. Otherwise it may not hang in the brackets correctly.


----------

